
AI: Foundations of Computational Agents, Second Edition - alokrai
https://artint.info
======
jacques_chester
I read this recently and found it to be helpful to frame my (very shallow)
understanding of AI. It felt like less of a firehose than AIMA.

------
scribu
> Artificial Intelligence has a coherent, formal theory

Is the author referring to the "Intelligent agent" paradigm?

Wikipedia has a list of competing theories:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence#Approa...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artificial_intelligence#Approaches)

